
Show HN: Magic Spellbook” Raspberry Pi Kiosk for Total Home Control - ZaneClaes
https://www.technicallywizardry.com/magic-spellbook-raspberry-pi-home-assistant-kiosk
======
joshstrange
I think you post would be a lot easier to understand if you shot a video of of
it and showed some common things you did on it/with it. I am all-in on home
automation but I can't tell from your post why I would want to use this over
my phone or voice assistant.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Thanks! I do plan to write some follow-ups on how the kiosk is used, but was
afraid of the post getting too long. TBH the biggest benefit for me is what I
said in the first sentence: that guests can use the kiosk (friends find it
easy to use, and I'm also an Airbnb host sometimes).

~~~
joshstrange
Yeah, I assumed it was probably aimed at non-residents or non-technical-
residents (the day I get my boyfriend to use an app to control anything will
be the day pigs fly but at least he will use voice). I'll have to keep tabs on
this as it does look really cool!

